# Split Second FTC1-024 fuel timimg controller



## jimivr6 (Feb 18, 2003)

does anybody have any experience with it ?


----------



## StreetRyda (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: Split Second FTC1-024 fuel timimg controller (jimivr6)*

YES I WOULD LOVE KNOW


----------



## benzivr6 (Feb 16, 2001)

*Re: Split Second FTC1-024 fuel timimg controller (jimivr6)*

Bump I would like to know as well


----------



## Antijuke (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: Split Second FTC1-024 fuel timimg controller (benzivr6)*

i am curious too!


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: Split Second FTC1-024 fuel timimg controller (Antijuke)*

COUNT me IN !!! 
Fuel and Timing !! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
BTW I heard that Kinetic is using the Split Second on the OBD1 Dizzy ? If it's false info, I apologize.
EDIT Again:
David,
We have a standard unit for Motronic VW and BMW applications that 
should
work for you. It is the FTC1-024. It works on vehicles with a 60 
tooth
crank wheel and Hall Effect can sensor. The FTC1 provides laptop
programmable control of fuel and timing retard.
Regards,
Mark Amarandos
Split Second
1949 E. Deere Ave.
Santa Ana, CA 92705
voice (949) 863-1359
fax (949) 863-1363
http://www.splitsec.com

d

_Modified by fastslc at 9:53 AM 10-1-2004_


_Modified by fastslc at 10:16 AM 10-1-2004_


----------



## jimivr6 (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: Split Second FTC1-024 fuel timimg controller (fastslc)*

can someone confirm if kinetic motorsports is using split sc ftc1


----------



## benzivr6 (Feb 16, 2001)

*Re: Split Second FTC1-024 fuel timimg controller (jimivr6)*

?


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: Split Second FTC1-024 fuel timimg controller (jimivr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jimivr6* »_can someone confirm if kinetic motorsports is using split sc ftc1

Kinetic is using C2 motorsports software.
If they are using split second software for obd-1 dizzy applications it would probably be the psc-oo1 the FTC1-024 is kinda pricey at about $530


_Modified by turboit at 8:09 PM 10-3-2004_


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: Split Second FTC1-024 fuel timimg controller (turboit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turboit* »_
Kinetic is using C2 motorsports software.

_Modified by turboit at 8:09 PM 10-3-2004_

Then it has to be only for the OBD1 Coilpack POST 1994 where the MAF sensor can be unscrewed


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2004)

Hello,
We have and do use the split second box, it is very easy to use and tune. We are trying it out on the OBD1 shop car and have had no problems with it.


----------



## Mattro (Jan 31, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i have the kinetic motorsport setup on my VR and it came with the split second module
shawn already tuned it before shipping it to me, we tested it with wideband and it was all good.
i didnt play a lot with it but its fairly easy


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: (SparkonGTI)*

Jeremy and Shaun,
So can I buy your kit for an OBD1 Distributor ?
With the Split Second (which model FTC ?) - Are you keeping the
1. Stock MAF
2. Use bigger injectors (what kind) ?
3. Same cost as your standard C2 chip (OBD2) kit ???
Can you please give us more details ?
Thanks
d


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: (fastslc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastslc* »_Jeremy and Shaun,
So can I buy your kit for an OBD1 Distributor ?
With the Split Second (which model FTC ?) - Are you keeping the
1. Stock MAF
2. Use bigger injectors (what kind) ?
3. Same cost as your standard C2 chip (OBD2) kit ???
Can you please give us more details ?
Thanks
d

Yeah what he said!!!


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: (turboit)*

^


----------



## jimivr6 (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: (fastslc)*

bump for a answer


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2004)

*Re: (fastslc)*

We are going to be using a Split second box on the OBD1 cars.
So can I buy your kit for an OBD1 Distributor = not yet as we need a car at the shop to set up the dizzy maps on.
1. Stock MAF = Yes
2. Bigger injectors = Yes #30
3. Same cost as the OBD2 = we hope so


----------



## jimivr6 (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

just to make sure we're talking about the ftc1 right.


----------



## Mattro (Jan 31, 2003)

*Re: (jimivr6)*

yes it is the ftc1, well the one the i got anyway


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: (SparkonGTI)*

I guess it goes without saying that a STOCK chip needs to be run with the FTC right ??
I have to Garret chip right now and guess I have to go back to stock..??


----------



## jimivr6 (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: (fastslc)*

finally


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: (jimivr6)*

Jeremy or anyone with piggy back experience.
Since you are retaining the stock MAF (C2 mentioned it's good for ~8 psi before maxing out), I guess the FTC1 will work pretty well if you keep it under 8psi.
Split second mentioned that the "The table look-up on the FTC1-024 is based on manifold pressure and RPM. *Fuel calibration is done through adjustment of the MAF sensor signal. * 
In general, you want to size both the injectors and the MAF sensor for the target horsepower. The FTC1 then is used to fine tune the fuel 
mixture."
What happens if you go over 8psi / larger MAF ? Does the FTC has the ability to make such corrections. Bear in mind that the ECU now will look at different load points.
Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2004)

*Re: (fastslc)*

_Since you are retaining the stock MAF (C2 mentioned it's good for ~8 psi before maxing out), I guess the FTC1 will work pretty well if you keep it under 8psi._ 
*Yes it works well with are VR6 turbo kit it runs 7psi.*
_Split second mentioned that the "The table look-up on the FTC1-024 is based on manifold pressure and RPM. Fuel calibration is done through adjustment of the MAF sensor signal. _
*Yes it is*
_In general, you want to size both the injectors and the MAF sensor for the target horsepower. The FTC1 then is used to fine tune the fuel 
mixture."_
*yes that is the way to go about setting up you fuel system*
_What happens if you go over 8psi / larger MAF ? Does the FTC has the ability to make such corrections. Bear in mind that the ECU now will look at different load points._
*If you wish to run over 8psi you will hit fuel cut. We as Kinetic can supply larger MAF's and inj. we do not with the kit to keep your cost down.*
This unit will tune all setups within reason.








_Thanks_
*no problem*


----------



## Bad Habit (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

The experience i have with split second has me thinking that its the best thing out there for the money.I have used a psc-001 and it has almost as many fuel points as our motec systems.I think its better then most of the electromotive stuff i have seen,especially tec-1 and tec-2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Bad Habit at 3:51 PM 10-14-2004_


----------



## RS4 RADO (May 30, 2003)

*Re: (Bad Habit)*

theres some good info on this thread i was alittle weary about the split second set up but im hearing all good things.
lets keep the info. coming.


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: (RS4 RADO)*

RS4 Rado
You should get it since they are done with the coilpack software right ?
I am waiting for the distributor program to be done before I get mine.
Jeremy - any ET on this ?
d


----------



## Gavster (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: (fastslc)*

Do you guys think this Split Sec stuff would provide better management over my car than c2 chips?> Mines obd2
anyone???


_Modified by Gavster at 5:47 AM 10-26-2004_


----------



## RS4 RADO (May 30, 2003)

*Re: (fastslc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastslc* »_RS4 Rado
You should get it since they are done with the coilpack software right ?
I am waiting for the distributor program to be done before I get mine.
Jeremy - any ET on this ?
d

ya i talked to them on the phone and everything is done.
i should be ordering in the next few weeks


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: (RS4 RADO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS4 RADO* »_
ya i talked to them on the phone and everything is done.
i should be ordering in the next few weeks









When you say everything is done do you mean that they sorted the programming out for the obd-1 distributor??


----------



## Gavster (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: (Gavster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gavster* »_Do you guys think this Split Sec stuff would provide better management over my car than c2 chips?> Mines obd2
anyone???

_Modified by Gavster at 5:47 AM 10-26-2004_

any insight?


----------



## RS4 RADO (May 30, 2003)

*Re: (turboit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turboit* »_
When you say everything is done do you mean that they sorted the programming out for the obd-1 distributor??

no for early obd1 coilpack.


----------



## 95GLS (Dec 16, 2002)

*Re: (Gavster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gavster* »_
any insight?

I'm running your old C2 chip Gavster, my car still runs like crap. I bought the PSC-001 and am going to fine tune with that. HP and TQ figures went way up since I last saw your sig, what are you doing for management now?


----------



## Gavster (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: (95GLS)*

thats sooo weird that your car runs like crap, i mean my car ran well on the same one...very strange. Ive got c2 stage 2 w/ the 440's and an inline pump. my numbers arent actually that high...found out the dyno operator was using SAE correction for NA, not turbo cars so my real corrected power is like 368whp i think


----------



## 95GLS (Dec 16, 2002)

*Re: (Gavster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gavster* »_thats sooo weird that your car runs like crap, i mean my car ran well on the same one...very strange. Ive got c2 stage 2 w/ the 440's and an inline pump. my numbers arent actually that high...found out the dyno operator was using SAE correction for NA, not turbo cars so my real corrected power is like 368whp i think


Those are still good numbers though, I don't think I will buy another C2 chip after this one. I'm hoping the PSC1-001 can get me dialed in better, and I'm sure I'll sell the stage I chip I have seeing as its not working too well.


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: (95GLS)*

According to Nuugen, we can do it thru the perfect power
so i don't see why we cannot do it thru Emanage or FTC
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1662810


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: (fastslc)*

Info on wiring posted from Kinetic's site ..
http://www.kineticmotorsport.c...s.doc
So anyone knows why it won't work on OBD1 Dizzy ! Common someone should know. Interstingly enough, they use the MAP sensor to sense boost and I guess add fuelling accordingly. But don't you rely on the load sensor (MAF) to do that ?
d


----------



## rycou34 (Apr 24, 2001)

*Re: (fastslc)*

I have spoken with Split Second before I bought mine, and they told me that it WILL work on an OBDI dist VR6.
Just relaying what they told me, I haven't installed it yet. soon....
BTW-I have the PSC1-001E


_Modified by rycou34 at 8:48 PM 11-11-2004_


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: (rycou34)*

CORRADO OBD1 Coilpack/Distributor Guys
Read
http://bahnbrenner.com/media/p...=1070 and check for application s






















What's the skinnny ?? 
BBM is selling the Kinetic kit while Kinetic says software ain't ready ??


----------



## JoeBoxerVR6 (Jun 8, 2001)

*Re: (fastslc)*

Guess they corrected that issue:
*NOTE: software will not work for engines equipped with distributors. Stand alone management is advised for those with distributors. *


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (JoeBoxerVR6)*

`I have used the FTC1 on my car.I never did get the timing to work,so don't bet on that working(I spent quite a bit of time trying to figure this out).
All that resolution is worthless because to change one cell you have to shut the car off and wait for it to download http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
No temp compensation,so until it warms up the car will run pig rich.
The PSC1-001 will work ok for fine tuning a bad chip.
Now on the other hand the SMT6 from PP does have timing controll that works(+- 12 deg),tunes on the fly(can be tuned in hours as opposed to days).Has temp compensation for running larger injectors(probably even larger than the PSC1 or FTC1 will allow).In addition to all this it runs up to 6 aditional injectors.
Trust me people when I say that the SMT6 is years ahead of the FTC/PSC.I have used all of these units on many different types of cars.


----------



## edot (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: (slappynuts)*

we at GTP have played with a variety split sec products including the FTC1 it can be programmed up to 16 psi. 
it can work with OBD1 distibutor, and OBD1 and 2 coilpack.
the nice thing about the FTC1 is that the last value is held if u go higher than 16 psi( not recommend). it will map injectors up to 2 times the factory injector size. limitations with older maf's can be rectified with the split sec mas conversion kit or even a larger mas housing such as the one C2 sells. 
currently GTP is working on shop projects to swing the doors open by mid to late may 
we are curently working on finishing a 
VR turbo obd1 distibutor Corrado
5cyl 20v turbo audi 90q
and a E30 M3 with a S50 conversion on boost
these projects will set the standared of work that GTP will produce they will carry the full line of products that we will readily support and install.








_Modified by edot at 10:39 AM 4-13-2005_

_Modified by edot at 10:40 AM 4-13-2005_


_Modified by edot at 10:41 AM 4-13-2005_


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: (JoeBoxerVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JoeBoxerVR6* »_Guess they corrected that issue:
*NOTE: software will not work for engines equipped with distributors. Stand alone management is advised for those with distributors. *

Well did they even try ?? Or just made a blanket statement so that one one "harasses" them ??


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (edot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *edot* »_we at GTP have played with a variety split sec products including the FTC1 it can be programmed up to 16 psi. 
it can work with OBD1 distibutor, and OBD1 and 2 coilpack.
the nice thing about the FTC1 is that the last value is held if u go higher than 16 psi( not recommend). it will map injectors up to 2 times the factory injector size. limitations with older maf's can be rectified with the split sec mas conversion kit or even a larger mas housing such as the one C2 sells. 
currently GTP is working on shop projects to swing the doors open by mid to late may 
we are curently working on finishing a 
VR turbo obd1 distibutor Corrado
5cyl 20v turbo audi 90q
and a E30 M3 with a S50 conversion on boost
these projects will set the standared of work that GTP will produce they will carry the full line of products that we will readily support and install.








_Modified by edot at 10:39 AM 4-13-2005_

_Modified by edot at 10:40 AM 4-13-2005_

_Modified by edot at 10:41 AM 4-13-2005_

What is done with cold start?The biggest injectors NA VWs will run without timing controll is 30# for the 20# injector cars.I have never actually heard or seen anybody run timing controll with the FTC on a VW(this is a myth until proven otherwise).When are they going to get the thing to be able to tune in real time instead of having to wait 5 min between changing maps?Does throttle position really matter(DUH!).
I used to use one of these units,and they are OK for small changes,but they are far from a fuel system because of the time it takes to tune one(I have tuned these).


----------



## benzivr6 (Feb 16, 2001)

*Re: Split Second FTC1-024 fuel timimg controller (jimivr6)*

Back form the dead bump


----------



## CannuckCorradoVR6T (Nov 8, 2001)

*Re: (slappynuts)*

are you guys tuning these things as per the recommendations on the split second site's tunning guide?
if so you will need a wideband and maybe VAG-COM to show fuel trims although nobody on that discussion board can tell me if the vag-com will show open loop/closed loop status on a 93 coilpack corrado. Apparently that is pretty essential to tune with.


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: (CannuckCorradoVR6T)*

you jim... just give me a ring and i can help you out with it......im me for my new number


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (VR SEX)*

back from the dead:
has anyone used this in conjunction with a C2 dizzy chip?


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

hhhhhhhmmmmmmmmm..........
is this a taboo question?


----------



## SUPERCHARGED-JETTA (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

Hey guys i run the split sec controller with good results, My set up is running 42lb injectors on a dizzy vr6. I figured out to lean out the low end so starting up and idling is good. I also removed the isv


----------



## rickyrunamuk (Sep 13, 2004)

split second,C2 chip, green tops,stock maf. runs like a champ


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (rickyrunamuk)*

more details please. my car is running like ****. 
i got the vag com to work tonight, which is a good thing, and it wasn't working before. (rewired the whole thing)
so, yesterday the car was idling wonderfully, but REALLY rich. 
today, out of nowhere, it barely holds an idle, like it is flooding out. 
first thing i do is unplug the MAF, and BAM, car runs/idles a million times better. 
holding 850 ish at idle, and i have no ISV, so that is dope. 
now, the issue is, i have my MAF (basically) perminantly installed. notice here......

_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_mikey mcnooby's pipes...less coating/paint








































i tig!









here is a pic of what is UNDER the IC pipes....








so, i have these pipes welded in, and i am gonna have to make a big deal about getting it out. which, i may just find that the car runs the same with another one installed. 
long story short, i need a work around. the could be it. 
so, to all of you who indeed have this setup, with a dizzy car, with C2 software, with 42# injectors and a 4" maf, please tell me your tricks of the trade. 


_Modified by Noobercorn at 10:31 PM 2-4-2008_


----------



## rickyrunamuk (Sep 13, 2004)

I had some weird issues a while back and it turned out to be the maf. I actually used your idea to relocate the air filter to where the carbon canister was. I cant give you exact details regarding values cause Shawn did the tune. However I can tell you that I have still not maxed out the voltage on the stock maf. And i dont know what numbers I'm going to achive with a 3 inch exhaust and a decent i.c.


----------



## scrapper (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (JoeBoxerVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JoeBoxerVR6* »_Guess they corrected that issue:
*NOTE: software will not work for engines equipped with distributors. Stand alone management is advised for those with distributors. *

I wonder why that is because i have been running Kinetics kit with a dist and FTC1 for 3 yrs now and have no issues.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (scrapper)*

what injectors and software are you running? what FPR also, and what fuel pump? 
PS: your bay looks DOPE!!! 
EDIT: what boost are you running also? 
and, is this true........

_Quote, originally posted by * http://www.splitsec.com* »_ 
Once the maps are set up, you can write to the ECU in the FTC1. To write to the
ECU, the ignition must be on so that the PSC1 is powered up. The engine must
be off so that tach pulses are not present during programming. To write to the
ECU press the Write Data to the ECU button. The operation of writing the data
will also save the configuration and map information in the current file that is
open. You can also upload from the ECU using the Read Data From the ECU
button. You can then save or modify the data.

because if it is, i will simply upload the C2 map, alter the "problem areas" on the map, and load it back into the ECU. that would be KILLER!!!!!!!!!!!!!
worst case, i could put a stock chip back in, and go from there as well. 
ideas???????? 


_Modified by Noobercorn at 2:31 PM 2-5-2008_


----------



## scrapper (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_what injectors and software are you running? what FPR also, and what fuel pump? 

EDIT: what boost are you running also? 
and, is this true........
because if it is, i will simply upload the C2 map, alter the "problem areas" on the map, and load it back into the ECU. that would be KILLER!!!!!!!!!!!!!
worst case, i could put a stock chip back in, and go from there as well. 
ideas???????? 

_Modified by Noobercorn at 2:31 PM 2-5-2008_


I cant remember the details of what Kinetics sold me in the kit as far as injectors etc. 
It's a nice kit but im changing it up with a GT40r turbo DTA engine management. cant w8. 
The kinetics kit only has like maybe a couple 100 miles on it. 
The Split Second software on the lap top is kinda cool to see whats going on internally and is user friendly and was simple to alter as far as i remember hmmm like around 3 yrs ago. 
FTC1 is good for reasonably HP and boost but you want to go big. FTC1 is a week spot and the turbo are really only capable of only 350 ish range.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (scrapper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scrapper* »_ 
FTC1 is good for reasonably HP and boost but you want to go big. FTC1 is a week spot and the turbo are really only capable of only 350 ish range. 


do you feel the 42# programming is going to hold me back?


----------



## scrapper (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

You should ask Shawn VanNeer at Kinetics nn let him know yr full set up. 
Tel: 604 882 9962


----------



## llanowar (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: (Mattro)*

hey i have the vr6 corrado dizzy obd 1 do u like split second or have u heard about lugronics pnp ecu
http://www.lugtronic.com/
[email protected] email
cursedscroll1234 aim anme
contact my names dustin e stevenso i saw ur vw vortex post my cell is 518 361 7250 i live in upstate ny let me know what ur inferences are thanks i just dont want to fork out 1000 dollars for something thats not going to do the trick


----------

